#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται στατικό πρόγραμμα 3DR

## man_glamp

Πωλειται αδεια χρησης του στατικου προγραμματος της εταιρειας 3DR για οπλισμενο σκυροδεμα με ολες τις αναβαθμισεις μεχρι σημερα κ με πληρη υποστηριξη για το 2021. 

Πληροφοριες στειλτε email στο man_glamp@hotmail.com.

----------

